# First "ring of fire" method on the Weber Kettle



## scvinegarpepper (Dec 24, 2015)

I've been smoking for years. Within the last year I've really gotten into smoking with my weber kettle. Many of you are familiar with this minion-esque method, the ring of fire. I like to call it the Johnny Cash method. Today is my first time trying it. I've got a 13# turkey on right now. This is a game changer. Doing another turkey tomorrow and will be using this again! 













image.jpg



__ scvinegarpepper
__ Dec 24, 2015


----------



## worktogthr (Dec 24, 2015)

The ring of fire is a great way to smoke onnthe kettle!  Looking forward to some pics of that turkey!


----------



## scvinegarpepper (Dec 24, 2015)

You got it! Q-View here... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/239631/vinegar-pepper-smoked-turkey


----------

